# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  الفرق بين جالكسي اس تو i9100 و i9100G

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *اختصار الموضوع*    النسخة *i9100* هي النسخة العالمية المعتمدة لأغلب الرومات والتعريب والدعم والبرامج والألعاب وضعيف في البطارية بالنسبة للثاني النسخة *i9100G* هي نسخة خاصة تختلف في المعالج وقوية في البطارية وضعيفة في التعريب والبرامج والألعاب *التفصيل*    *المعالج* الفرق الجوهري بين الجهازين يكمن في المعالج كلا المعالجين من فئة 1.2GHz ARM CortexA9 ولكن معالج *i9100* هو Exynos 4210 معالج *i9100G* هو  Texas Instruments OMAP4430 الفرق بين المعالجين أن المعالج i9100G يقلل سخونة الجهاز لأنه *لا* يعطي كامل السرعة بل يعطي 1008 بدل 1200 - *الألعاب* النسخة *i9100*  يتميز المعالج فيها بأن أغلب الألعاب تم تطوريها عليه ويلاحظ مقتني الجهاز  أن أول اصدار كان يسخن ويوجد تعليق في الألعاب لكن تم تحسين الألعاب  لتتناسب مع المعالج ولأن النسخة العالمية ومنتشرة فأغلب البرامج والألعاب تناسبها أما النسخة *i9100G* فهي نسخة أقل قوة في دعم البرامج والألعاب لها لقلة هذا الجهاز لدى الناس - *الأبعاد الثلاثية 3D* يتميز *i9100* بانه أقدر وأقوى من النسخة *i9100G* في تشغيل الأبعاد الثلاثية والتي عادتا تكون في الألعاب - *التصفح والسلاسة* يعطي الجهاز *i9100* سرعة أكبر في التصفح وتشغيل تعدد المهام بينما لا يعطي *i9100G* نفس الأدء - * وضع السبات وسرعة المعالج* وضع السبات هو عندما يكون الهاتف مغلق الشاشة فقط وليس مغلق كليا في هذه الوضعية جهاز *i9100G* لا يصرف بطارية بينما *i9100* صرفه أكبر نلاحظ هنا أن *i9100* حتى وضع سرعة 1200 يكون فعال في السبات بينما *i9100G* يكون خامل -*الصور*      *نصيحة أخيرة*    أهرب هروب الأبطال الشجعان في معركة ثلثين الهروب فيها الشجاعة لا تشتري *i9100G* فهو مقلب كبير*المصادر*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## zer1965

بارك الله فيك

----------

